# Aurasound NS18



## ritous1 (Apr 26, 2007)

My sub. Trying to get something suitable for my new car. Sacrificing the system from my van. 

Aurasound NS18 992 4A 18" High Fidelity Neodymium Motor Subwoofer | eBay


----------



## 4thseason (Mar 31, 2013)

They are sweet I wish I could borrow one to try for awhile before I buy they are an expensive treat... IB heaven


B~


----------



## ritous1 (Apr 26, 2007)

price drop to $500 OBO + shipping for the last 2 days of the listing


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

killer xmax.. omg


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

awesome you sold it, i have used both NS 18 and the Alumapro M16.... I think M-16 is just a tad better IMHO. but both are built like tanks.


----------



## ritous1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Still available. The auction expired, but it's relisted at my lowest acceptable price $450 plus actual shipping. Can't guarantee that I won't change my mind and raise the price later.


----------

